# subbing rockwork



## Jacey (Feb 18, 2007)

Does anyone know how to charge for sub-contracting rockwork? I have an upcoming job that includes extensive rockwork. Do I add a percentage to that segment of the job or just figure my time invested and charge based on my hourly rate? Any help here greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Contact a mason with the plans and specifications and get a price from him. Add your P&O, and use that number.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

If you're not marking up your subs, you're robbing yourself.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Always mark up your subs! It costs you money if you don't!


----------



## Jacey (Feb 18, 2007)

WOWGUYS..I've just been heads down since I posted this..decided to charge a flat 10 percent on the rock job..wound up contracting this major landscape with my standard contract of 1/2 down 1/2 on completion and am being held to this long after the rock masons are gone..and I am waiting on a pergola the client special ordered and is not yet installed! Ten percent was not enough was it? And that contract is in the dumpster along with my low bid to get a working example of a fabulous waterfall that was a dream and now a reality. Great experience, don't get me wrong..but I underbid it 5-7 K and now the customers are acting sqirrelly about me wanting a draw..to the point they offered to make me a loan..with interest..and I am planting things gratis in the nitches just so it looks the way I want..Live-learn-enjoywhat you-:whistlingdo...


----------

